# .rm and .rmvb help!



## Dark Star (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi all
Just got some DBZ movies   with quotted format VLC fails to play the video which player to opt for 

Regards Ds


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ WTH am talking about Linux and its open Source forum


----------



## purujitb (Nov 26, 2007)

real player work in linux too


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2007)

VLC doesn't play Real Media format. AFAIK only the RealPlayer (Check UbuntuGuide to install it) and XINE can play it fairly decently.

And older versions of .rm will not work on Linux at all. You need an old MPC + Codec pack to make it work.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 26, 2007)

^^^ Please elaborate it please  with installation steps


----------



## vish786 (Nov 26, 2007)

real player for linux: *answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/7023

*ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-140425.html
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207505


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ ntw I was downloading Mplayer only 

Yuck even Mplayer cannot play it  and Real player download site ends up with blank white page


----------



## vish786 (Nov 26, 2007)

thats why i have all linux audio & video players on my comp & still they consume very less space. 
  you name it & I have it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2007)

Canonical Repositories have RealPlayer 7 in them. That should work good enough. (Canonical Repositories are enabled if you have Opera installed already, else just uncomment them in sources.list)

sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install realplayer


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 26, 2007)

```
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package realplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2007)

Dude, read my post properly first! Weird, its installing here just fine! 

Get this ...
*archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.9-0feisty1_i386.deb


----------



## Kenshin (Nov 26, 2007)

real player works fine for my DBZ and Kenshin episodes 

download the bin file   from *www.real.com/linux/

do chmod a+x filename.bin
then
./filename.bin

follow the steps

edit: sumhow realplayer site doesn't seem to let download.strange try this *www.4shared.com/file/30441016/f9a09251/RealPlayer10GOLD.html


----------



## mediator (Nov 27, 2007)

^^+1
And the bin file can be found here.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

@dark star:try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install realplayer 
works for me!and FTM,mplayer afaik supports realplayer formats.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 27, 2007)

Installed and got working but due to sucking Graphics processor my Videos are hangig a lot in Real Player for Lin.. while not the case with frnd


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

this is due to different configuration of your frnd pc and your


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 27, 2007)

Its dri.RealPlayer videos play as if stuck,if dri isnt enabled.
i experienced this.
But,IMO RealPlayer sucks.
Dude,u said u had MPlayer installed.
Did u get the w32codecs package too?

If not get them from here:
*www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
Scroll down to the Binary Codec packages, and download the one for ur system.

Regards,
ray


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

"glxinfo |grep direct" will let u know if u got DRI enabled.I hope you had  and ur system may not be capable enough?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

as I said they have different configuration


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 2, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> "glxinfo |grep direct" will let u know if u got DRI enabled.I hope you had  and ur system may not be capable enough?




```
direct rendering: Yes
```
 How to disable it // and how to install that codec in Mplayer ?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

DRI(Direct Rendering Infrastructure) is enabled it is needed!dont disable it 
w32codecs will solve it.mplayer then works fine plays realcodecs too.also install mozplugger,mozilla-mplayer for firefox.
below is from my Firefox aboutlugins o/p


> RealPlayer 9
> 
> File name: mplayerplug-in-rm.so
> mplayerplug-in 3.45
> ...



^above codecs are supported i think


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 2, 2007)

^ I am d/l the plugin how to install the plugin ?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

install all this from apt!mplayer is playing .rm files fine here!


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ BUT I d/l the plugin where to copy or install it ? also how to dis via apt


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

install mozilla-mplayer for browser plugin.what i meant is mplayer is able to play realplayer codecs in my system  try boy try!


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ INstalled that via synaptic and 1 more set of plugin but nothing worked  How to install the Win32 Codec that I d/l


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

y?ur not a newbie i suppose,u can use "synaptic" to install "*w32codecs *!
press sudo apt-get update or press reload in synaptic for latest packages.
*www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
have my /etc/apt/sources.list for ur reference:

```
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.
#Repository List based on standard gutsy with many extra packages
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number):
#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
#  gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key URL use (replace URL with the key address):
#
#  wget -q URL -O- | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key file use (replace FILE with the key file):
#
#  sudo apt-key add FILE

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse

# Seveas’ packages (GPG key: 1135D466)
# GPG key-file: *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
deb *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
deb-src *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all

# Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
# GPG key-file: *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
#deb-src *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free

# Debuntu Ubuntu gutsy packages
# GPG Key: *repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
deb  *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
#deb-src *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
```


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

I have downloaded realplayer.bin file. How to install it ??


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 2, 2007)

Installing libdvdcss2 and w32 video codecs in Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon

Support for WMV, RealMedia and other formats has been bundled into the w32codecs package. This package is not available from the Ubuntu repositories due to licensing and legal restrictions.

For Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon Users run the following command

```
sudo wget *www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
```
Now you need to copy the key using the following command

```
wget -q *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
```

Update the source list using the following command


```
sudo apt-get update
```

Install Codecs using the following command


```
sudo apt-get install w32codecs libdvdcss2
```

Using above download locations you can install most of the mutimedia codecs for ubuntu.


```
sudo apt-get update
```

*Mplayer Plugin for Firefox*

If you want to install Mplayer with plug-in for Mozilla Firefox run the following command


```
sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
```
.

I did all hat now Totem play .rm files but Mplayer and VLC did not  Mplayer says fail to ope /location


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

in mplayer,u have to rightclick preferences>select audio=alsa,video=xv and now go to codecs and demuxer option.there try setting video codec=win32xx option.save and restart

now open a terminal and run:
"gmplayer /directorywherefileresides/dsdsds.rmvb" to see whether it works and also if it errs,look at terminal for more details.

for Xine,U have to do the same,but u have select "master of the universe" option to customize.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2007)

Does nt Helix Player play rm?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

^No afaik.but mplayer/xine plays!


----------

